
Seagate to buy LaCie for $186m as hard drive industry continues shrinking - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/23/3038560/seagate-to-buy-lacie-for-186m-as-hard-drive-industry-continues
======
tbundy
Nnnnooooooooo! Here's hoping they don't screw it up. I love LaCie design.
Would be a shame to see it compromised.

